# Fetching packages hangs every now and then?



## dusty_fox (Oct 29, 2009)

I am running FreeBSD 7.2 i386 in virtualbox, and from time to time (about once every 25 packages or so) the fetching of packages (using 'pkg_add -r' or 'portinstall -PP') will hang after a statement like
"fetching foo.tar.gz"
Forcing me to kill the process and start it again, at which point the package downloads fine.

I know it's not downloading anything during these freezes, because my host system shows no networking activity.  Is this bugginess due to my running freebsd in a vm, or is this a more common bug?


----------

